

Android Tethering on Linux - ChankeyPathak
http://www.linuxstall.com/android-tethering-using-android-to-access-internet-on-your-linux-machine/

======
jamespcole2
You don't need to do any of this or need root access, i've had 3 android
phones (hero, desire, galaxy SII) and I've never had to do any of this. Just
plug it in and select USB tethering and it is recognised by ubuntu as an
ethernet adapter.

~~~
ChankeyPathak
You will need root access to the phone (for old Android versions, Froyo
(Android 2.2) and beyond can do it natively). I agree that most Linux distros
will recognize it automatically as soon as you enable USB tethering but there
are some distros which will not do the same, in that case you will have to
follow the steps given above.

~~~
jamespcole2
Fair enough, did you add the bit to the start of the article about 2.2 or do I
just suck at reading and comprehension(in which case apologies)

~~~
jamespcole2
My bad, sorry, looks like i need to work on my reading skills. Comment
withdrawn.

~~~
jamespcole2
BTW the HTC Hero supported tethering since Android 1.5, hence why i was
confused. I didn't realise it was vendor specific before 2.2 because it seems
all factory unlocked HTC's(and some carrier locked ones) have supported
tethering since 1.5 without rooting.

[http://insidesprintnow.files.wordpress.com/2009/09/hero_gsg....](http://insidesprintnow.files.wordpress.com/2009/09/hero_gsg.pdf)

Lol, had to look it up for my own piece of mind, i was sure i could remember
tethering on my old Hero back in the day.

~~~
ChankeyPathak
Two way comments dude, two way comments! hahaha :D

